# Free the fish



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

Can anyone tell me how to stop the app. "free the fish" in linux?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/gnome-easter-egg-free-the-fish


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

That doesnt stop it, only for a second, it comes back.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

pctech_wannabe said:


> That doesnt stop it, only for a second, it comes back.


Did you read the comments on that page too?

It stops it if you do what it says in the comments

killall gnome-panel


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Did you read the comments on that page too?
> 
> It stops it if you do what it says in the comments
> 
> killall gnome-panel


Yes, you need to scroll down a little more and read the full thread.


----------

